# Can't get conservative governor with PB2.2



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

My phone was getting crazy so I restored to a previous nandroid and now I can't get the conservative governor. I did all the steps like last time, su sysrw powerboost, select the governor option, finalize, flash the flashme.zip, su sysrw togglemods, reboot, and it doesn't show up.


----------

